# How exactly do you install downloaded Wii U games (.wux files) on a hacked Wii U that has Tiramisu on it?



## MisterHouseNV (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry for asking this, but I watched several videos about this on Youtube but everytime they either just installed Tiramisu in the video and didn't lose a single word about how to install downloaded games (what exactly is point of hacking your system then?) or talked secretively nonsense like how it let's you play the games you already physically own as a 'back up' from a external device( let's face it: NO ONE goes through all the effort for just that).

Other videos and tutorials mention several programs I have to use but they never once said anything about .wux files (which is what you get when you download a 'rom' of a game you'd like to install). It's mainly .wud and .app


I know the whole 'It's illegal' and 'Copyright reasons' spiel bla bla bla but because of this I haven't found a single video or tutorial that let's me do exactly what I need and which a non-genius person like me could instantly understand and follow. The more time I spend on this whole topic, the more confused I just get.


So can someone please explain to me (or link a proper guide)  how I 'm able play these .wux files on my Wii U? I complete ran out of ideas right now.


Thanks in Advance

Greetings


----------



## V10lator (Feb 13, 2022)

MisterHouseNV said:


> what exactly is point of hacking your system then?


Homebrews?



MisterHouseNV said:


> let's face it: NO ONE goes through all the effort for just that


Almost everyone backups the own discs to save the originals from scratches and other wear issues... You really should stop to think everyone is like you.



MisterHouseNV said:


> they never once said anything about .wux files (which is what you get when you download a 'rom' of a game you'd like to install). It's mainly .wud and .app


I never heard about wux before and I think I'm deep into the scene (see my signature). Wii U "roms" are a title.tik, a title.mtd, a title.cert and a bunch of .app and .h3 files. So when you choose to use some exotic fomat instead of the official: Why not ask the ones you got these files from?

//EDIT:


MisterHouseNV said:


> I haven't found a single video or tutorial that let's me do exactly what I need and which a non-genius person like me could instantly understand and follow.


Most likely you can't find howtos cause nobody uses this exotic format. Look at official formats and you'll find a ton:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=NUSspli+howto (yea, shameless self advertising )
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Wii+U+USB+helper+howto
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Wii+U+download+games
...


----------



## MisterHouseNV (Feb 13, 2022)

For real? I typed in 'xxx Wii U rom ISO' and downloaded from the first site that Google showed me, I kind of doubt it's 'exotic'..^^


----------



## godreborn (Feb 13, 2022)

There's a diagram somewhere with all the different formats, think wux is related to wud, but I've never encountered one.


----------



## MisterHouseNV (Feb 13, 2022)

Yeah, you're supposed to 'unzip' it to .wud or something, but I couldn't even use the tool for it on PC,  I'm assuming it's supposed to be run on the WII U... Just gonna get different file types then I guess...


----------



## godreborn (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm on my phone but you can decompress it.  Google wiiu formats gbatemp.  Think it's using disc dumper.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 13, 2022)

You can download games from wii u usb helper and install them with wup installer.


----------



## krinic (Feb 13, 2022)

hello good, I also have the same query, many recommend downloading games from usb helper or nussplit, but the game I want can't be found in these programs, search wiiu roms in google and when downloading the game it is downloaded in .wux format , I understand that there are programs to convert it to .app and be able to install it using wupinstaller, but I can't get such tools as jwudtools or fuse-wiiu to work


----------



## Norris (Feb 13, 2022)

Well people back up their games as in download them from piracy sites but they actually have them also people jailbreak for many reasons lol


----------



## MisterHouseNV (Feb 14, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> You can download games from wii u usb helper and install them with wup installer.





Hayato213 said:


> You can download games from wii u usb helper and install them with wup installer.



I'm trying this program out right now and it seems promising so far. But there's one thing I don't seem to understand: 

You copy the downloaded games from the Wii U USB Helper to a SD card (why isn't it called Wii U SD Card helper then) and according to a tutorial I read Wup installer installs these game to 'my Wii U'. But what does this mean exactly? My Wii U has only 32 gb of space, so I can only install a few of these game before I'm out of space. Is this really how it works or do you actually play the games FROM the SD Card?


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 14, 2022)

MisterHouseNV said:


> I'm trying this program out right now and it seems promising so far. But there's one thing I don't seem to understand:
> 
> You copy the downloaded games from the Wii U USB Helper to a SD card (why isn't it called Wii U SD Card helper then) and according to a tutorial I read Wup installer installs these game to 'my Wii U'. But what does this mean exactly? My Wii U has only 32 gb of space, so I can only install a few of these game before I'm out of space. Is this really how it works or do you actually play the games FROM the SD Card?



You use a HDD with the Wii U, get a Y cable also.


----------



## MisterHouseNV (Feb 14, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> You use a HDD with the Wii U, get a Y cable also.


I don't have one right now :/ Can I use an USB stick or the SD card instead temporarily?


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 14, 2022)

MisterHouseNV said:


> I don't have one right now :/ Can I use an USB stick or the SD card instead temporarily?



You can use an usb stick temporary it is not meant for a lot of data written to it


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Feb 14, 2022)

MisterHouseNV said:


> I don't have one right now :/ Can I use an USB stick or the SD card instead temporarily?


Yes and no.


----------



## V10lator (Feb 14, 2022)

MisterHouseNV said:


> Wup installer installs these game to 'my Wii U'. But what does this mean exactly?


It meas it won't install it to your neighbours Wii U. No, seriously, it's probably just badly worded. WUP Installer is able to install to NAND (Wii Us internal memory) and USB.



MisterHouseNV said:


> Can I use an USB stick or the SD card instead temporarily?


Yes to the stick. For SD you would need a USB adapter and a second SD card. You don't want to do this for long through as the Wii U will wear the stick/SD out pretty fast.

P.S. Make sure to have a look at NUSspli, too. Again shameless self advertising but it's basically USB Download Helper, WUP Installer and more all in one tool. It also helps in case you're using a small SD card as it's able to download to / install from USB and NAND, too.


----------



## MisterHouseNV (Feb 14, 2022)

Ok, thanks for the explanations everyone


----------



## gececi60 (Feb 20, 2022)

MisterHouseNV said:


> Ok, thanks for the explanations everyone


hello I have the same opinion. i haven't applied tiramisu yet. have you installed it yet? if you have applied, can you send a link to a youtube video?


----------



## Norris (Feb 20, 2022)

gececi60 said:


> hello I have the same opinion. i haven't applied tiramisu yet. have you installed it yet? if you have applied, can you send a link to a youtube video?


Just use wup wup is less storage and easier to do just YouTube how to install WUP on jailbreak Wii u and use USB helper


----------



## godreborn (Feb 20, 2022)

gececi60 said:


> hello I have the same opinion. i haven't applied tiramisu yet. have you installed it yet? if you have applied, can you send a link to a youtube video?


the tutorial is on that cafe site iirc.  look in the tiramisu thread to find it.  it's a written tutorial and very easy to follow, just remember to power off the wii u when it tells you to or certain things will not work, because tiramisu is still in memory.


----------



## gececi60 (Feb 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the tutorial is on that cafe site iirc.  look in the tiramisu thread to find it.  it's a written tutorial and very easy to follow, just remember to power off the wii u when it tells you to or certain things will not work, because tiramisu is still in memory.


is there any risk of installing tiramisu? so will I damage my device


----------



## godreborn (Feb 20, 2022)

no, no risk.


----------



## gececi60 (Feb 20, 2022)

Norris_h_duke said:


> Just use wup wup is less storage and easier to do just YouTube how to install WUP on jailbreak Wii u and use USB helper


what is the difference between wup and tiramisu? i think the latest application is tiramisu


----------



## gececi60 (Feb 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no, no risk.


ok.thanks


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 20, 2022)

gececi60 said:


> is there any risk of installing tiramisu? so will I damage my device


What for a question is that? If tiramisu would damage consoles, the dev wouldn't have release it.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 20, 2022)

gececi60 said:


> what is the difference between wup and tiramisu? i think the latest application is tiramisu


wup installer is named after the internal name for the wii u, which nintendo calls wup.  that's the reason for the wup names.  it installs games if that's what you're talking about.  tiramisu is the exploit that allows installing games.


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 20, 2022)

gececi60 said:


> what is the difference between wup and tiramisu?


Wup is the format the games are made of, tiramisu is a free modular cbhc alternative. Or with other words said, tiramisu is your "cfw", wup is an installable format (for installers like wup installer or nusspli). Like on the 3ds with .cia with fbi. Or .nsp with dbi or goldleaf for example.


----------



## gececi60 (Feb 20, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


> What for a question is that? If tiramisu would damage consoles, the dev wouldn't have release it.


i didn't know the manufacturer published it.


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 20, 2022)

gececi60 said:


> i didn't know the manufacturer published it.


The question still does not make sense


----------



## godreborn (Feb 20, 2022)

gececi60 said:


> i didn't know the manufacturer published it.


if you're referring to my post, wup is the internal name of the wii u.  nintendo named it.  they didn't make the tools to exploit it, but the names use wup in them.  they were made by hackers and developers in the wii u scene.


----------



## gececi60 (Feb 20, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


> The question still does not make sense


I am communicating with the translation program. That's why what I want to say may not be fully understood. I'm so sorry. but your answers were useful. thanks


----------



## Norris (Feb 20, 2022)

gececi60 said:


> what is the difference between wup and tiramisu? i think the latest application is tiramisu


I was with you at one time I was very confused on things but basically wup in a file format which you can use to install games to your Wii u you can download wups from a tool know as Wii u USB helper and tiramisu is just the name of the jailbreak your using hope that helps


----------



## Malkata (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi, just to ask something is it possible to play WiiU Games on Wii Emulator or on a Wii Console? And if it's possible can someone explain how to do it or which emulator to download for that purpose?


----------



## BaamAlex (Dec 21, 2022)

Malkata said:


> Hi, just to ask something is it possible to play WiiU Games on Wii Emulator or on a Wii Console?


Lol no. But you can play wii games on a wii u xD


----------

